# Best Mobile Field Shelter?



## Topaz Tiger (8 February 2012)

Hi guys
I'm about to bring my horses home for the summer.  We wont have any stables built until next year, so thought I would get a Mobile field shelter for the summer, which could be converted to 2 stables if I need to confine them at any point.
Ive had a brief look on the internet and the first and best known type seems to be the Farndon field shelters.  I have costed them out and to get a 24x12 one with 2 openings and conversion kit to form 2 stables comes to just over 6k! 
Before I go ahead and spend this type of money I want to just check that this is the ball park figure that people are paying for large good quality mobile field shelters, or if there are any other companies out there I should be considering?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (8 February 2012)

Wow that's a lot! Could someone build one for you to your specifications?


----------



## kit279 (9 February 2012)

I got mine from East Anglia stables - was about £2.5K for your spec and they were very good.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 February 2012)

Ascot stables.

Am V happy with mine (and the previous static & all the stables I have from them in the past too). Its on metal skids & towed like a small hut when we hooked the tractor up to it, not the 1.5ton that it is 
Its not a huge one, but the build quality is very good indeed


----------



## Honey08 (9 February 2012)

I have two 12x12 portable field shelters made by the local stable firm that also did our yard.  I paid £800 plus vat for the initial one.  Later i bought another, had it lined half way with kick boards and a door put on.  That one cost £1100 plus vat. Neither had metal skids (although move very well on the wooden ones they came with).  A local metalwork firm put metal skids and tow loops on one of them for about £150.  I got  a yard of four stables and a field shelter for £6k.  One of the stables was a foaling box too.  Your quote sounds huge!  I'd get brochures from various different companies and weigh them up.  When I was looking to build my yard the prices varied enormously.  The most expensive weren't any better than the mid range priced ones...


----------



## Skyebald (9 February 2012)

Wow that's expensive. Friends had mobile stables built on metal skids for almost half that and they are very solid,over hangs, fully boarded out inside. As previously suggested keep doing lots of research as delivery and erection costs vary too. When I bought my field shelter it was cheaper to use a supplier miles away than use someone local


----------



## Newlands (9 February 2012)

I have a 12 x 24 mobile shelter, with one half as the stable from the Equestrian Fencing Co the quality is super a lot sturdier then some I have seen. The cost included the erection oo er, it's on metal skids and if I need to I can buy another stable kit in the future. Not too sure on the cost, def cheaper then your quote think it was around £3900?


----------



## Topaz Tiger (9 February 2012)

Wow thanks for all this, had better start looking again, as it sounds like my quote is way over the odds....


----------



## Deborahm (14 February 2012)

I've just had mine put up by Ashcraft in Bedfordshire just last week. They did 2 Looseboxes 12x12 on metal sleds including anti chewstrip to loosebox door frames. This also included a large overhang, guttering and internal kick boards. Cost approx £3k (plus VAT) inc delivery and erection.

I was very impressed with their door quality, which is really thick. I'd had mobiles before from a major manufacturer where the doors kept falling off and were just bits of wood slatted into a frame, so wobbled. Ashcraft's doors are top quality and solid, even on their mobiles.


----------



## Newbie84 (15 February 2012)

Thats mega expensive!! I've just had a 12x24 shelter built for £1680 with metal skids.  Shop around....try Prime Stables, they have a conversion kit.


----------



## juliette (15 February 2012)

I bought mine from Chart Stables, they are super quality and you get excellent service. I have wooden skids and it tows very well. The lady recommended I didn't pay more for metal skids as they were not necessary, I was sceptical but she was right.


----------



## Heartless26 (29 February 2012)

The best shelter I have found is from Prime Stables. I got a 24 x 12 for around £3,500 and my horses and I love it! The staff are all really lovely too.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (2 March 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone, they were really helpful.  I am currently looking at getting a local company to quote me for one, hopefully that will work out cheaper.


----------



## nwilson012 (6 March 2012)

Try Levade Systems in East Sussex. Long-established, family firm that supply and erect all over the country. They have a range of 'standard' field shelters but will also build to your specification. They actually build the stables/shelters from scratch themselves, unlike some manufacturers.


----------



## special k (26 March 2012)

Hi Guys

Suggest you take a look at these guys  http://www.nffequestrian.co.uk/  you can get a 10' x 10' timber skid for £880 or a  10'x 10' steel skid for £1065 they hand make them. Much better quality than others I have looked at.

We have just brought a 12'x 24' steel skid mobile field shelter to use as a foaling box for my mare.

I'm new to this!

Signing off...special k!


----------



## special k (26 March 2012)

if you havent already i'd check out NFF Equestrian, they specialise in a wide range of hand made mobile field shelters which are really durable and unlikely to rot/blow over in high wind.

We looked at three other companies before deciding to go with these guys.

Brought my 12' x 24' stell skid shelter for my mare to foal in.

Best thing I ever brought and they delivered it to me for free!

signing off special k


----------



## special k (26 March 2012)

ps. here is there website

http://www.nffequestrian.co.uk/


----------

